# New Renegade!!



## moonstruck

Well i switched to the dark side and brought home a 2009 Renegade today around 1pm. Ive been ridding all day, and all i can say is :rockn:. I was speechless the first time i hopped on her. She is a beast....glad i made the switch. I cant wait till i put rims tires and exhaust on it.


----------



## TX4PLAY

congrats on the new gade, lets see some pics!


----------



## 850PoPo

Yes what color you get there ?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

congrats, id like to see some pics when you get them


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: congrats!!!! can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Bootlegger

Congrats...I wished I was you...lol


----------



## moonstruck

Here she is along with her new shoes that will shortly be on after the 2'' Rubber down lift.


----------



## bruiser quad

**** those are BAADD!!!


----------



## mrkd1

I'd like to Welcome you over to the dark side.
Great colour choice.
Cheers Eh!


----------



## gpinjason

Man, when my wife gets tired of the Kodiak, I might have to get one of those.... LOL


----------



## moonstruck

you wont regret it. but i think it is unleashing more power everytime i ride it. lol. this thing is freakin awesome.


----------



## JohnWayne

moonstruck said:


> you wont regret it. but i think it is unleashing more power everytime i ride it. lol. this thing is freakin awesome.


thats the truth!! Is it brand new? After about 100 miles mine really opened up..... and it seems like it keeps getting faster!


----------



## DjScrimm

I hear they not broken in completely till about 250ish.

My brute was fully worn in around then too...


----------



## moonstruck

yea brand new!!! just got back from disney world so she hasnt been ridden in about a week lol.....


----------



## onebadbruin

wow nice you are so lucky lol i want one


----------



## Masher

Very Nice....


----------



## madppcs

Congrats! U gonna need some rear view mirrors on that gade to make sure u dont get too far in front of those Brutes, LMAO!! Just Kidding, I had too!


----------



## 650Brute

Awesome!!! Congrats:rockn:


----------



## moonstruck

will i absolutely need a lift to clear my 29.5 skinnies?


----------



## madppcs

Nope.. I can clear 30s without a lift. Just bolt them on.


----------



## Bootlegger

Let see some pics of it modded out.....I want one.....can I come and drool all over yours? I promise to wipe it off....Man...Kawie has got to get their crap together.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> Let see some pics of it modded out.....I want one.....can I come and drool all over yours? I promise to wipe it off....Man...Kawie has got to get their crap together.


Man that's say'n it. I've been looking over the fence too.


----------



## moonstruck

..new shoes


----------



## bruiser quad

^ what sizes?


----------



## NMKawierider

Very nice!!


----------



## 850PoPo

Same size front and rear those are wide what rims are those factory ?


----------



## moonstruck

Factory rims....28's 10 in front 12 in rear with spacers in the front.


----------



## walker

looks good chance


----------



## moonstruck

i appreciate it walker....hey you riden any where for new years?


----------



## walker

yea thinkin about goin to rabbit creek or maybe mud creek dunno yet have to see what the wife wants to do... where yall riding at


----------



## Masher

Possum Gulch!


----------



## walker

masher this is a burrito and chimichanga conversation nacho's...lol


----------



## Masher

I knew there was a little Mexican in your bloodline.... lmao


----------



## moonstruck

lol...we goin to mud creek. but i think only two of us...everybody else had something come up. you got my number still?....we might need a group to ride with...


----------



## walker

yep i still got your digits ... if i go it will be just me and my wife..i've a lot of folks are goin to rabbit creek but that place can get small fast with alot of people.. and masher yes i am texican....


----------



## moonstruck

updated pics with itp ss108's i bought used locally...


----------



## Polaris425

moonstruck said:


> updated pics with itp ss108's i bought used locally...


black looks good on it :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

I love the way those bikes look with big tires on it.. I wish they had more color options... I just don't like the yellow that much..


----------



## aandryiii

looks like a beast just waiting to be unleashed!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Looks good, I really like the black wheels on the yellow.


----------



## phreebsd

gpinjason said:


> I love the way those bikes look with big tires on it.. I wish they had more color options... I just don't like the yellow that much..


they have red and a black one too.


----------



## bruteboy

sweet ride man,that was my second choice for a ride,but friends and peer pressure what can I say, WANNA RUN IT J/J Ive seen a many in action


----------



## moonstruck

thanks for all the compliments guys, i fall more in love with this thang every day


----------



## 650Brute

Very, Very Nice..


----------



## Thom

That is one sweet ride. They make any type of rear rack for those?


----------



## moonstruck

yea they make racks some are small and some are big....they dont look that good with them imo


----------



## Thom

I agree on the looks. But for a bit of utlity use or to haul a cooler it would be nice.


----------



## 09BruteIRS

Very nice!!! I have been thinking about getting one as well, can't decide between the 800 or 500 thou.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

If it were me and knew I wouldn't get a divorce, I would go BIG and get the 800. The ONLY issue I have with can am, is that HEALTHY price tag on them. It's to hard to justify putting that much money in a mud pit somewhere.


----------

